# Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles?



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, But i am sick of getting wear spots everywhere inside my car.. (I have an 04 GTI).. The center console is scratched and ugly as hell just from sliding drinks in and out of the cupholder. The dashboard and trim around the stereo is getting scratched up and fading colors.
What are people doing to fix this? I KNOW i'm not alone. Maybe I just have OCD








I am thinking about taking paneling out and throwing it in the dishwasher then painting it?? Ideas?


----------



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (aforsberg)*

Wonder if this would work?
http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic/


----------



## MichaelB30 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (aforsberg)*

I tried something similar to that on my oh crap handles for a 20th headliner swap. The only problem I had was the summer heat making them sticky. It might work just fine for what you're wanting to do though.


----------



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (MichaelB30)*

I don't think I'm gonna go down that road. Just gonna order new consoles :/ $$$


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (MichaelB30)*

Hey guys.. I picked up a 2001 Golf with tan interior and the center console along with all the black panels under the dash were sticky and peeling.. you can not just wash the panels.. VW used a special polymer plastic paint. Since they are plastic most paint removers will damage the panels so DON'T use thinner, mineral spirits and especially acetone or you will be looking for new panels to buy. So here is what worked for me...and it is safe for the panels..
Go to walmart or Home Depot and in the paint section they sell a paint/graffiti remover called Krud Kutter. It comes in a white spray bottle and is about $6. It is water based and safe for plastic. They also sell a product called Motsenbocokers LIFT OFF which works well also. Spray it on and let is sit for 1-2 minutes then wipe the old nasty paint off. It may take a few times to get it all off and some elbow grease. I used an old towel to wife it off also and not a sponge. After you get it all off clean really well with soap and water and let dry. As always test in a small spot before you spray an entire panel down but I had no issues.
Now for the painting part.. DONT use KRYLON.. it will come off when inside of car gets hot. Go to your local auto paint/PPG supplier or even online and purchase a product called SEM interior paint. It is about $12 a can and comes in tons of colors to match.. if you have an odd color like I did then ask the auto paint supply if they can custom mix a product called Dupont Vinyl Color.. Just a warning though it cost me about $52 for a pint but did the job. You will have to buy a cheap HVLP gravity fed sprayer with 1mm tip to spray this product. I got mine at Harbor Freight for about $12. 
This will provide a permanent fix to your panels that are peeling or sticky.. enjoy..


_Modified by sgrass001 at 8:58 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## MichaelB30 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (sgrass001)*

When you say "then wipe the old nasty paint off" are you meaning it took it all the way down to the plastic? If so, that's excellent news!!!


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (MichaelB30)*

Yep ..what I did is bought a small grout cleaning brush and after I let the cleaner soak on the plastic for a minute or so used it to agitate the nasty paint and loosen it from the texture in the plastic. A soft bristled brush for cleaning tile will do as well.


----------



## MMMichel (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (sgrass001)*

Nice thread - at first I thought this stickiness was the result of something the dolt who had the car before me did. I've never seen such a sticky yucky mess. And I paint interior plastics on automotive parts for a living.
Just to iterate: DO NOT USE KRYLON! SEM is great stuff and some of the aftermarket stereo manufacturers (rhymes with Zetra) use it on their kits. Nice durable stuff. The key is to get all the nasty funk off first.
For cleaning, I've never used the stuff described, but rubbing alcohol will take this junk right off as well. In fact, I'd probably wipe everything down with the purer stuff you can get at the drugstore (90%) just before painting to remove any possible residue from the other cleaners listed, as well as any residue from armorall, etc. The alcohol wipe may leave a little white residue but if there's no solid it will cover without incident.
And ONLY if you have access to booths and respirators, etc., there's a lot you can do with other paints. Alsa's soft-feel paint is cool, but it does contain polyisocyanates, so don't mess around with it. It can kill you. The other thing that can kill you is Sherwin Williams Polane T. The Carbide black is the bomb. Also isocyanate-laden. But tough as nails and way cheaper than the SEM if you have access.


----------



## MichaelB30 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (MMMichel)*

Great info! Would anyone care to post up pics of their handywork? I will do some befor, during and after shots once I get started.


----------



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (MichaelB30)*

I would love to see some pics.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (aforsberg)*

For those that want to restore the soft touch feel of the original interior, here is a product by Also Corp. 
This is not cheap, and must be applied professionally.
*NOTE: Alsa Soft Feel Paint is not intended for Private Consumer use!
*
http://www.alsacorp.com/produc...h.htm
This stuff is unique in that it can be applied to the exterior of the vehicle including the paint.
Check it out.


----------



## MMMichel (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (Eric D)*

I'd also be careful with this stuff. I've used it commercially for probably 6 or 7 years and the quality is very hit and miss. If I can believe their sales guys it's raw materials to blame, but there have been times when it's been back-ordered for 4 or 5 months! And the scratch resistance and durability have been somewhat variable from batch to batch. So even applied by a professional, it's touchy.


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (MMMichel)*

I will be posting some pics soon. I did all the black dash pieces in SEM satin black. The center console, door handles, glovebox and grab handles were done in the Dupont custom mix. The Dupont is completely safe and to spray it I found it best to spray outside on a non breezy day, no mask needed. It dries very quick so you have to be precise. As for the cleaning tips.. I tried alcohol and it didn't work for me.. just smeared the tacky paint around more. Krud Kutter is the best... and it is safe for the environment..


----------



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (sgrass001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgrass001* »_I will be posting some pics soon. I did all the black dash pieces in SEM satin black. The center console, door handles, glovebox and grab handles were done in the Dupont custom mix. The Dupont is completely safe and to spray it I found it best to spray outside on a non breezy day, no mask needed. It dries very quick so you have to be precise. As for the cleaning tips.. I tried alcohol and it didn't work for me.. just smeared the tacky paint around more. Krud Kutter is the best... and it is safe for the environment..


I want pics


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (aforsberg)*

I also forgot to mention Bulldog Adhesion promoter is a must for painting plastic...


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (sgrass001)*

Why not plain unpainted black plastic?
Will post a pic tomorrow!


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (VetCHeang)*

Is pretty dirty but you can get the idea.
Easy, clean, I like it!


----------



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (VetCHeang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VetCHeang* »_Is pretty dirty but you can get the idea.
Easy, clean, I like it!









Sooo.. what did you do?


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Just peel it off with a plastic brush, I used the plastic one that comes along with the steel and cooper one, from any auto parts store.
Just peel it off with the brush, no liquids to add, no plastic damage.


----------



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

Soo you didn't paint anything, you pretty much just cleaned it?


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (aforsberg)*

Yes, just cleaned it, no paint, just a little of Meguiars natural shine at the end.


----------



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (MMMichel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MMMichel* »_. And I paint interior plastics on automotive parts for a living.

MMMichel, (Or anyone that might know..) 
I just sanded off the old VW paint, so now its down to the plastic (This is on the control trim by the window. Here is what I am going for in the end:









Anyway, now I have surface scratches from sanding it, wondering if you know of a product (Some kind of Primer??) to get a smooth finish before I paint, this way I won't have those sanding lines show up through my coat of paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks


_Modified by aforsberg at 3:26 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## MichaelB30 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (aforsberg)*

You could try using finer and finer sand paper. Doing it in stages untill you get the scratches out.


----------



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Protecting/Fixing scratched and worn consoles? (MichaelB30)*

All done, look at the DIY I made
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4872013


----------

